# Writing on dust jacket



## Retrovertigo (Jan 28, 2003)

I was just wodnering if anyone knew what the borders on most hardbacks (and some soft covers) is all about. I mean the little border of runes, by the way.
Whats it written in and whats it say?


----------



## Mithlond (Jan 28, 2003)

You can decipher them yourself by using one of the rune maps in the appendix. I did so myself about a year ago, they read :
LotR runes read: *The Lord of the Rings, translated from the red book*

The Silm runes read: *Quena Silmarillion, the history of the Silmarils*.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 28, 2003)

and on the green leather collectors cover on the hobbit, it sais:

*The Hobbit or There and back again. Being the record of a years journey made by Bilbo Baggins according to his memoirs*

Its something along those lines anyways. I figured 'em out with no key


----------



## Mithlond (Jan 29, 2003)

That's amazing MorgulKing, how exactly did you figure it out with no key?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm sure I've posted these at least a few times, but here goes. 

The Hobbit: *The Hobbit or There and Back Again, being the record of a year's journey made by Bilbo Baggins of Hobbiton; compiled from his memoirs by JRR Tolkien, and published by George Allen and Unwin Ltd*.

The Lord of the Rings:
Cirth: *The Lord of the Rings translated from the Red Book...*.
Tengwar: *...of Westmarch by John Ronald Reuel Tolkien; herein is set forth the history of the War of the Ring and the return of the King as seen by the hobbits*.

The Silmarillion: 
Tengwar on Inside, above: *The Tales of the First Age when Morgoth dwelt in Middle-earth and the Elves made war upon him for the recovery of the Silmarils*.
Tengwar on Inside, below: *to which are appended the Downfall of Númenor and the history of the Rings of Power and the Third Age in which these tales come to their end*.

(As far as I can read it) 
I can't read the Cirth very well, so somebody else can post what it says on the cover of the Sil.


----------



## Turin (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey thats pretty cool I thought they were just runes.


----------



## Bergile (Feb 10, 2003)

I was working out the tengwar bit on my lotr and i worked out all the letters and was confused at the John ronald etc bit, i was like whos ronald?, anywho, thats cleared that up.


----------

